# Sound piept/komische Geräusche in WOW



## Darkplaya (17. Juni 2007)

Hilfe !!!
ihr seid glaub ich meine letze Hoffnung....
Chiponline hat keienr geantwortet und der Blizzard Tech-Support schreibt auch nicht zurück...

Folgendes Problem:

Nach dem ich meinem PC komplett neu aufgesetzt habe, funktioniert mein Sound in WoW nicht mehr richtig.
Nach ca. 10 Minuten guten Sound, fangen meine Boxen an, extrem laut zu piepen oder was auch immer das für ein ätzendes Geräusch ist. Es ist auf jedenfall wirklich ohrenbetäubend unerträglich, so das ich ohne Sound spielen muss. Ich dachte erst, es liegt vielleicht an den Boxen, die ich neu gekauft hatte, aber das kann nicht sein, da es auch in meinem Headset so schlimm trötet, welches vor dem neu aufsetzen des PCs noch perfekt funktioniert hat. Hab auch meine Treiber für Soundkarte schon überprüft, da ist alles installiert....
Das Piepen tritt nur in WoW auf !!!! Ich kann Musik hören und andere Spiele spielen, da passiert gar nichts !!!
Habe auch die repair funktion von WoW bereits laufen lassen und neu installiert, bringt alles nichts....

Bitte helft mir, wenn ihr könnt, ich will meinen Sound zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

( ^^


----------



## Darkplaya (17. Juni 2007)

Oke, kumpel von mir hats gelöst, sollte wer das gleiche Problem haben, Escape, sound optionen und bissl an soundkanälen rumspielen


----------

